# Frozen Chicken Breasts



## TLaude (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone have any suggestions for some good recipes with frozen chicken breasts?

Open to any ideas!


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 28, 2010)

If IQF thin ones
Pound them out for Chicken Picata or
Chicken Parmigiana.

If not
Chicken Cordon Bleu or
Stuffed with mushrooms


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 28, 2010)

Bone in or skinless/boneless?


----------



## Selkie (Sep 28, 2010)

I just had Mesquite BBQ chicken breasts for lunch today... they were great! (meaning not over cooked or leathery!)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 28, 2010)

Grill...Careful not to over cook.........

Enjoy!


----------



## TLaude (Sep 28, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> Bone in or skinless/boneless?



Skinless/Boneless



Uncle Bob said:


> Grill...Careful not to over cook.........
> 
> Enjoy!



Grill is out of commission. My brother broke mine!


----------



## Alix (Sep 28, 2010)

I posted several in this thread. I think there are lots in there.


----------



## merstar (Sep 28, 2010)

This are all delicious  - have made them many times:

EASY ORANGE CHICKEN
Eat@ Forums & Recipes : EASY ORANGE CHICKEN

SOUTHWESTERN CHICKEN SKILLET
Southwestern Chicken Skillet Recipe - Food.com - 223623

OVEN GLAZED CARIBBEAN CHICKEN
Oven Glazed Caribbean Chicken Recipe - Food.com - 142274

CHICKEN GYROS WITH YOGURT-DILL SAUCE 
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/4596


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 29, 2010)

Chicken Tortilla Soup
Chili Verde


----------



## TLaude (Sep 29, 2010)

Alix said:


> I posted several in this thread. I think there are lots in there.



Perfect! Thanks, Alix!



merstar said:


> This are all delicious  - have made them many times:
> 
> EASY ORANGE CHICKEN
> Eat@ Forums & Recipes : EASY ORANGE CHICKEN
> ...



Awsome! The gyro's sound amazing! Thanks!



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Chicken Tortilla Soup
> Chili Verde



Also some great options. Thanks Fiona!


----------

